# need help. what does this button do?



## AGAMARI (Aug 2, 2008)

The button below the shifter release. What does it do.


----------



## AGAMARI (Aug 2, 2008)

Can someone please help me out?


----------



## kmic617 (Jun 24, 2007)

I believe that is the overdrive button to turn it on and off.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Exactly! Also helps to read the owners manual too!


----------



## rockster8 (Oct 7, 2008)

what does overdrive do?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Just leave the over drive on.



rockster8 said:


> what does overdrive do?


The "O/D Off" button disables your transmission's highest gear. Usually you'd want to do this when you notice the transmission shifting too often between O/D and the next lower gear. 

Toyota: What's the Overdrive button for?, toyota tercel, automatic cars


----------



## philritzert (Aug 20, 2010)

Overdrive is a more economical gear ratio. Although torque is lower, the fuel economy is a lot better than your next best ratio. On hilly terrain, I would recommend disabling overdrive to prevent over shifting. This increases transmission temperatures, breaks down the additives in the transmission quicker, and can cause premature damage, rough shifting, etc. For most people, overdrive should be enabled.


----------

